# Anyone familiar with resale value on Scalextric track/cars?



## Sacrifyx (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey all,
Just signed up here as I have a question it seems you folks here are uniquely suited to answer.
Some quick background, my father in law passed last week, leaving behind a big ass slot car track among other things. We're required to inventory and value all of his possessions as part of the estate/probate process. I've attached a photo of his setup.
In addition to what you see in the photo, there are other bits of track that I've found, but the vast majority is right there in the picture. He also has a PC connected to it somehow that tracks lap times and such and displays on the monitor you see on the wall.
In addition to all of that, he has 38 cars, mostly Scalextric and Carrera(?), with maybe one or two other manufacturers, varying makes and models.

So a few questions:

1. What would you estimate the value of that track to be? Keep in mind this is resale that I'm looking for, not retail. Also remember that while there are a few other bits and pieces, the photo shows almost all of what he has.

2. Without knowing what all the cars are off-hand, what would you value a collection of 38 cars at generally?

3. If it comes down to it and we end up having to sell it (unlikely that it will be necessary, but we're a bit short on space in our home so we may do it just for that reason), would you sell it all together? I figured that I would try and do it that way, with the PC and monitor and the cars as part of the package. My feeling is that it would net less but sell faster, as opposed to netting more but selling slower by piecing it out.

4. If you sold, would it be best to eBay/Craigslist, or is this something that a hobby shop might be interested in purchasing?


Thank you for taking the time to read and hopefully reply.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your father in law. That was a pretty nice setup he had there. It looks to be 1/32 so I am afraid I can't be of much help with prices (I have HO ~1/64). As to selling it, I think you might have a hard time selling the entire package unless you really put a fire sale price on it. Your best bet for the cars (although you might want to sell a few with the track), is to go the ebay route. Look there and you will get a rough idea of what they are worth.

Good Luck,
Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Sell it all together, and you'll be taken to the cleaners in a Honey Wagon. Search, research ebay, and sell items there.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I run Scalextric Digital. Based on the picture the track you show should be worth around $300. I wouldn't pay more than that for used track. Can't tell from the pictures if you have a 4 Car or 6 Car powerbase, it makes a difference, and if it's a 6 Car then if it's the newest Advanced 6 Car. If it's the advanced 6 Car base then it should be worth at least $100 used. Your track is discounted a bit due to the lack of turn boarders. It appears to only have the clip on guard rails. The cars are a whole different matter. It SO depends on the collect ability and condition of each individual car. If the original box and inserts are present, etc. Sight unseen if they are all in good shape, no missing mirrors, wings, and broken parts. I'd guess $500 or slightly more as a lot. It's best to show and sell those individually as there maybe a diamond in there and if they are in good working order should bring minimum of $20 a car. Used computers are cheap. I picked up my track computer for $100 and was told I over paid. I use an old flat screen TV as a monitor. So for those even with the software $200 is probably the top end. The table is hard to assess. Only local pick up for something like that. The track sceanery is worth a little bit, but again, not a lot.

Bottom line, selling it locally as an entire unit, table, cars, computer and all I would think it could fetch as much as $1300. If you need to sell it all fast ask $999 local pick up only.

Later The very sorry for your loss and I hope you can find space to keep the track and get family and friends interested in a very fun Hobby Rockinator


----------



## Sacrifyx (Sep 24, 2015)

TheRockinator said:


> I run Scalextric Digital. Based on the picture the track you show should be worth around $300. I wouldn't pay more than that for used track. Can't tell from the pictures if you have a 4 Car or 6 Car powerbase, it makes a difference, and if it's a 6 Car then if it's the newest Advanced 6 Car. If it's the advanced 6 Car base then it should be worth at least $100 used.


Not super certain, but I believe it's 4. 


> Your track is discounted a bit due to the lack of turn boarders. It appears to only have the clip on guard rails.


It does only have the clip on rails.


> The cars are a whole different matter. It SO depends on the collect ability and condition of each individual car. If the original box and inserts are present, etc. Sight unseen if they are all in good shape, no missing mirrors, wings, and broken parts. I'd guess $500 or slightly more as a lot.


 I did find a few side view mirrors on the table when I was dismantling the track today. All cars (other than the ones that came in the pit stop kit) are still in the boxes w/inserts. I'll try and get a detailed list when I head over there again on Saturday, meant to do it today but got carried away with getting the track apart.


> It's best to show and sell those individually as there maybe a diamond in there and if they are in good working order should bring minimum of $20 a car. Used computers are cheap. I picked up my track computer for $100 and was told I over paid. I use an old flat screen TV as a monitor. So for those even with the software $200 is probably the top end. The table is hard to assess. Only local pick up for something like that. The track sceanery is worth a little bit, but again, not a lot.


The PC is something he built himself, likely out of parts he already had laying around from old builds. I haven't opened the case to see what's inside, but I believe he built it for just this purpose so it is likely very barebones. In short, the PC by itself is essentially worthless outside of this particular application. The table he built himself, unfortunately it isn't going to make it out of the apartment as we only have through the 30th of this month to grab what we can and even if I could spare the time to disassemble it, my garage is close to bursting with what we've already taken and lots more to go.


> Bottom line, selling it locally as an entire unit, table, cars, computer and all I would think it could fetch as much as $1300. If you need to sell it all fast ask $999 local pick up only.
> 
> Later The very sorry for your loss and I hope you can find space to keep the track and get family and friends interested in a very fun Hobby Rockinator


Thanks very much, this has been very helpful! Now I just need to get the RC helicopters inventoried then I'm off to that forum...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I would think ebay as people will drive the price up.

I would use ebay to get a feeling on the price of cars and track


----------

